# Green Terror and Convicts



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Been quite sometime since I got decent shots of my convicts. GT is starting to look great too










Just noticed this ich today, gonna start treatment tommorow. Don't understand how it popped up, but oh well


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Those are great. I especially like the qualities of the second picture. Specs? You know Id like em!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

very nice pics, y so many female cons?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

great pics
NIce GT, the white instead of orange on the dorsal/caudal fins is cool
My first GT was like that


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Twitch my Shaggy Friend, You never let me down
Awesome pictures man, awesome!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

love the last one, a rare shot, and you got it perfectly...so when are you gonna start giving camera lessons heheh


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

awesome pics twitcho!!!! your GT is lookin good. looks like he's growing.

Mine jumped out of his tank last night


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

sweet looks verry good :nod:


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

as always, great pictures man


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Loving the pictures, even tho your not loving me.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam bro stunning as always

but the third pic looks a little green


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

looks like i can reach out a pet em


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Great shots bro.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

channafreak said:


> Those are great. I especially like the qualities of the second picture. Specs? You know Id like em!
> [snapback]865433[/snapback]​


Considering we just talked about camera settings and I forgot to post them on my next shoot, I think it's safe to say I have no short term memory









Settings in order of the pictures

1/125s f/2.8 at 50.0mm iso400

1/250s f/2.5 at 50.0mm iso400

1/250s f/2.5 at 50.0mm iso400

1/200s f/5.6 at 35.0mm iso400 with Flash



spiderman2099uk said:


> very nice pics, y so many female cons?
> [snapback]865461[/snapback]​


Because they're more colorful, less aggressive and smaller than the males. I doubt I could do male convicts in my tank considering they'd fight amongst themselves and the green terror would probably kill them.



pamonster said:


> great pics
> NIce GT, the white instead of orange on the dorsal/caudal fins is cool
> My first GT was like that
> [snapback]865632[/snapback]​


Yeah, I bought him before I knew there was a difference, and it so happens that now that I do know the difference I like the white saums better. Might be a case of subconsciously compensating so that I like the one I picked, but who knows. Either way I'm happy and the white saums are a bit more unique (though not quite rare)



Gordeez said:


> Twitch my Shaggy Friend, You never let me down
> Awesome pictures man, awesome!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks alot dude, always appreciate your perspective. Buy some god damn fish so you aren't taking pictures of stupid africans while you're at it











Filo said:


> love the last one, a rare shot, and you got it perfectly...so when are you gonna start giving camera lessons heheh
> [snapback]865738[/snapback]​


I just might make a post in the near future actually with some pointers. As for the last shot, I'd just done a water change and pouring in the water moved some gravel and exposed the bottom glass right where the fish is. Considering there's normally gravel there, being able to see through to my carpet 30 inches down blew my green terror's mind. Wasn't sure how the shot would turn out, but I'm happy with it.



traumatic said:


> awesome pics twitcho!!!! your GT is lookin good. looks like he's growing.
> 
> Mine jumped out of his tank last night
> 
> ...


f*ck dude, that sucks, since I have to custom build a top for this tank instead of just laying a sheet of glass over it (no trim) and I've been so paranoid since one of my reds jumped, I've got the top of this tank wrapped in saran wrap... ghetto fabulous



Roger said:


> Loving the pictures, even tho your not loving me.
> [snapback]866130[/snapback]​


Don't take things so personally dude, I'm not holding any grudge against you. Thanks for the comment



Death in # said:


> dam bro stunning as always
> 
> but the third pic looks a little green
> [snapback]866164[/snapback]​


Actually, for the "color perception challenged" like yourself my good doctor, the color is indigo


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice photos man.







Love that green terror.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Great pictures dude, my I ask what are you feeding your female convicts? I've had one of my females since August and she's barley grew. My males have grown fabulously, but still not fast as possible.

The Green Terror is looking even better.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

User said:


> Great pictures dude, my I ask what are you feeding your female convicts? I've had one of my females since August and she's barley grew. My males have grown fabulously, but still not fast as possible.
> 
> The Green Terror is looking even better.
> [snapback]867902[/snapback]​


My cichlids eat nothing but Hikari. I've got them on Hikari Excel, Hikari Gold, and Hikari Bio-Gold which I'll soon be rotating out of their diet since it gives my green terror floaty poop, really unsightly


----------

